# Gotham Labs Down the street....



## GothamLabs (Jan 15, 2016)

New to the forum. Domestic source with the cheapest prices. Freebies with every order. Looking to make some stable contacts. Very personable and attentive to my customers. Try Gotham and you won't go anywhere else. Pm me for prices

-BG-


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 15, 2016)

Well Bruce Wayne you prolly won't be here long !!!! 

read the rules


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 15, 2016)

I foresee a visit from the Ban Hammer in your future.

But I loved you in 'Dark Knight Rises'...


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 15, 2016)

A good source doesn't have to bribe customers with freebies...


----------



## GothamLabs (Jan 16, 2016)

Gotta supply all these villains in Gotham. Lol. Thanks for the heads up on no source posting. Just trying to get Wayne inteprises some customers.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello and welcome . . . and goodbye


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## bsw5 (Jan 16, 2016)

No sourcing here Bruce Wayne. Read the rules Batman.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 16, 2016)

GothamLabs said:


> New to the forum. Domestic source with the cheapest prices. Freebies with every order. Looking to make some stable contacts. Very personable and attentive to my customers. Try Gotham and you won't go anywhere else. Pm me for prices
> 
> -BG-


Hi, i'm french. I see Usa domestic only. But i know private source USA is ok for delivery to France just with the condition "no reship". Maybe at that condition it's ok for you?


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 16, 2016)

Ecxuse i think i send mp.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 16, 2016)

Your gonna get ripped off dude save your money , we get these dbags in here monthly , smarten up


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 16, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> Your gonna get ripped off dude save your money , we get these dbags in here monthly , smarten up


Thanks. I'm curious and enthuisatic nature☺and i find every time new source...


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 16, 2016)

But  can be i must be careful. Thanks for your advice☺


----------



## GothamLabs (Jan 16, 2016)

Sry I dont rip people off. User and competitor just like yall. If you like paying a shit ton and waiting 3weeks for the goods. Then go for it. We all have similar goals here. Why yall gotta rude. Just trying to find some fellow juicers to enjoy my products. That I use myself.  Hold on gotta go pin 100mg tren through a insulin syringe in my leg, then **** up the weights. Yall have fun being small.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 16, 2016)

Why is everybody so quick to want to ban somebody. This particular forum is the Underground and so far I don't see where he has broken any rules.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 16, 2016)

He's gonna offer you samples next , wanna bet lol


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 16, 2016)

Isnt pm me for prices, trying to solicate members , isn't that against the rules or only in pms ?


----------



## GothamLabs (Jan 16, 2016)

Sample? 1ml of test prop good for you.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 16, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> He's gonna offer you samples next , wanna bet lol



The rules - https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9113-Steroid-Underground-Forum-Rules

It's important to remember this section is not heavily moderated and is here to review and discuss sources. There are but two real rules we ask. Do not post price list and no live links. He can give away whatever he chooses however not to staff.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 16, 2016)

I called that one lol , no thanks , I <3 my source and its not you bro


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 16, 2016)

Roger that Admin thanks , still don't want the prop lol


----------



## GothamLabs (Jan 16, 2016)

It was a joke on the sample bro. Thanx admin for setting shit straight. Rules weren't that hard to read. Thought I was okay.


----------



## mickems (Jan 16, 2016)

Rodgeur said:


> Hi, i'm french. I see Usa domestic only. But i know private source USA is ok for delivery to France just with the condition "no reship". Maybe at that condition it's ok for you?



oh, please don't encourage him.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 16, 2016)

mickems said:


> oh, please don't encourage him.


Yes ecxuse me, i think i send him a pm.


----------



## GothamLabs (Jan 16, 2016)

Can't send pms till more post bro.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't think this guy has enough red bars under his name.


----------



## GothamLabs (Jan 16, 2016)

And why do yall gotta hate?just trying to share. Yall have no lives but to troll posts. Its 7am  and I'm on the bike doing cardio. Do something productive. Always gotta tear down people.  Maybe learn to control your tren bro?


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 16, 2016)

Gotham Labs...  Are you twelve years oLd?    You got that superman blend?  Good luck


----------



## GothamLabs (Jan 16, 2016)

I got ur mom right here. No I'm 13. We


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 16, 2016)

GothamLabs said:


> And why do yall gotta hate?just trying to share. Yall have no lives but to troll posts. Its 7am  and I'm on the bike doing cardio. Do something productive. Always gotta tear down people.  Maybe learn to control your tren bro?



Its not quite trolling.   There are so many sources around and many of them are careless about safety and careless about accurate dosing.  The best sources don't post openly. Especially not the domestic ones. Their business grows quietly by word of mouth. They last for years and they take good care of their people.

So a post like this is viewed as low hanging fruit for law enforcement and you have come with no references.  It's like telemarketing. You tell them to eat a dick and hang up the phone.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Its not quite trolling.   There are so many sources around and many of them are careless about safety and careless about accurate dosing.  The best sources don't post openly. Especially not the domestic ones. Their business grows quietly by word of mouth. They last for years and they take good care of their people.
> 
> So a post like this is viewed as low hanging fruit for law enforcement and you have come with no references.  It's like telemarketing. You tell them to eat a dick and hang up the phone.



Lol, eat a dick. I'll have to use that one...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 16, 2016)

If only dick eating was an Olympic sport......


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 16, 2016)

It's about time you start your own thread instead of trying to hijack mine with advertisements of so-called gear that the only thing I could find online about you were failed labmax and no resaults for your so called Gear! I gave you advice! If you don't want to take it then stay off my threads and I'll stay off yours!...Effin-Lame.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 16, 2016)

A Labmax test result is worthless, u can flip a coin and get better results....Labmax is a scam!


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 16, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> A Labmax test result is worthless, u can flip a coin and get better results....Labmax is a scam!



Yeah I totally agree with You on labmax.  I was just complaining on a thread I started on Testolic about Labmax.  But I was just saying that's all I could find about this guy.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 16, 2016)

If he is new or extremely private u wont find much on him.....


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 16, 2016)

Right. That's true


----------



## thqmas (Jan 17, 2016)

Leave the guy be. He just tried to push his stuff. He just chose the wrong forum, that's all.

@GothamLabs:

You might want to put your energies elsewhere. Just a friendly advise.

@Cecil:

You're not green???? Why... Why I...


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 17, 2016)

GothamLabs said:


> And why do yall gotta hate?just trying to share. Yall have no lives but to troll posts. Its 7am  and I'm on the bike doing cardio. Do something productive. Always gotta tear down people.  Maybe learn to control your tren bro?


Why don't you look around and see how many other sources there are here. You'll understand our attitude real quick.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 17, 2016)

GothamLabs said:


> And why do yall gotta hate?just trying to share. Yall have no lives but to troll posts. Its 7am  and I'm on the bike doing cardio. Do something productive. Always gotta tear down people.  Maybe learn to control your tren bro?



Personally, I thought you were pretty well mannered and nice. I'm not sure why so many steroid users on this board get mad at someone trying to sell gear. Oh no, what a ****in crime!!! The nerve of you coming to a AAS board and trying to push....AAS. In the right section of the board no less. How dare you.

 I'm sure you're a good dude with good intentions, but you will probably have better luck somewhere else. Best of luck, dude. Be smart and be safe.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

do u have LNE?


----------

